

Alternative to Google Adsense? - chad_strategic

I was banned from Google Adsense for auto generated content. (no big deal) However, Since then I have used Conjunction junction, linkshare, amazon, yes advertising, (in text ads) and nothing seems to work that well like google adsense. My site gets about 200 a day and continues to grow slowly. (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bestoftheinternets.com) I would grow &#x2F; develop more if it made more money... but with out good adsense the CTR rates aren&#x27;t that great, so focus on other stuff.<p>Yahoo&#x2F;Bing and some of the other advertising companies won&#x27;t deal with you unless you have 10,000 hits a day.<p>Any alternatives, thanks in advance.
======
andyana
I used adbrite for a while on some sites that I felt might get me in trouble
with the Adsense people. It looks like they are called SiteScout now.

[http://www.sitescout.com/adbrite/](http://www.sitescout.com/adbrite/)

~~~
MalcolmDiggs
Adbrite shut its doors owing me (and a lot of other people) a whole lot of
money. Bastards. I think SiteScout only acquired some of their intellectual
property. I wish they were liable for their debt too :(

------
FlyingLawnmower
Chitika has worked well for friends of mine.

